# Zeiss Conquest Gavia 85



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Zeiss Conquest Gavia 85. 30-60x. Incredible clarity, light weight easy to use. Includes lens covers, box, and paperwork. Used for a few shoots, more spotter than I need. cheapest i can find online is $1899. $1500 + shipping OBO.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

bump on a great piece of glass.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

any bites at $1375 plus shipping?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Wish I were in the market, I have a Conquest scope on my rifle and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

yeah the conquest stuff is great. i would love to keep it, but im currently reviewing the zeiss victory sf binos, and will be keeping them. cant afford both. 1375 i feel like is a dang good deal on an incredible spotter. if anyone is on the fence, i can send you the review that will be published soon.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wish I had money for Zeiss. I spent alot of time in a previous life appreciating their glass on cameras and I know it translates well to hunting optics from trying them out at shops.

Hope you find someone who can enjoy such a good deal.


----------

